# Is an Upper GI necessary?



## Elle86 (Mar 17, 2014)

I have an Upper GI X Ray appointment booked because my doctor wouldn't refer me to a GI specialist until I've had one.

I was having pain in my right side, acid re flux, chest tightening, bloating, gas.. I went to walk in clinics and the emergency room and both drs here refereed me to GI specialists butt I haven't heard from them yet. I also had a blood test for H pylori, tested positive and am on treatment for two weeks.

Should I bother going for the Upper GI X ray or just wait to have an endoscopy instead because it is more thorough ? Can I even have an Upper GI X ray during this time if I'm on antibiotics/antacid ?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I'd wait for the endoscopy.. but that's me.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Will your insurance work with the referral from urgent care or do you really need to go through the primary care doctor first?

Some depends on what would get me in faster. If the reflux is bad enough you are going to the ER/Urgent care on a regular basis than probably going for what gets you looked at sooner rather than later seems reasonable to me.


----------

